

Foobar.WithGoogle.Com - alsutton010203
https://foobar.withgoogle.com

======
alexggordon
Seems to be a hiring thing. There was a previous thread about here [0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8588080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8588080)

